# How long does it take for black and blue cohosh to work?



## sea and sun

Hello--

A few days ago my partner and I went for our first midwife visit at 10 wks and were devastated to learn that the baby had no heartbeat and had stopped growing between 8 and 9 wks. I'm about 11 weeks now, so I guess the baby has been gone almost three weeks now. 

The midwife gave me option of d&c or wait it out, and while at first I thought I'd go with d&c, as I grew more accustomed to the idea of what had happened I started feeling like I wanted to give my body a chance first to miscarry naturally, with assistance of herbals and acupuncture. 

So I go in for acupuncture tomorrow, and today have tried Susun Weed's recommendation for black and blue cohosh (20 drops of each every hour, no more than five hours). 

For those who have tried this method for completing a missed miscarriage, my questions are:

--Did it work for you?
--If so, how long did it take before the cohosh began to induce miscarriage?
--After that first day of five doses, do you repeat? For how long? 

Thanks to all--hugs to all going through this and sharing your stories.


----------



## sea and sun

Thought I'd respond to my own post just in case it's helpful for anyone down the road who has similar questions. 

Typing this on the other side of mc. Still bleeding and cramping but passed the baby and placenta early this morning. Like many who have gone thru missed miscarriage, I had a really hard time with all of the uncertainty around when the physical part of the process would begin and how long it would take etc, especially since I work full time outside of the house. Makes it hard to just let things happen as they happen. Fortunately I do have understanding bosses that I was able to communicate with throughout, which is more than many have.

Anyway, here is what I learned about the use of acupuncture and different herbal treatments for encouraging natural miscarriage:

--I lost the baby at about 8.5 weeks and learned it had passed at my first midwife's visit around 10.5 wks. At first I was going to do the D&C, but then changed my mind and decided I wanted to give my body a chance to miscarry on its own. 
--Around 11 weeks, I took blue and black cohosh, following Susun Weed's instructions of taking 20 drops each every hour for five hours. The following day, I went in for a session of acupuncture. That night I had some cramping but nothing else, so the next day did two doses of Dong Quai (20 drops every four hours. I intended to do this throughout the day but only got two doses in). I did the cohoshes on a Thursday, the acupuncture on a Friday, and the Dong Quai on a Saturday. 
--Sunday nothing happened, but on Monday I woke up to spotting. I felt relieved and more energetic and normal than I had for awhile, was able to go back to work (I'd taken pretty much the whole prior week off). 
--Tuesday I had light bleeding and some mild cramps, but nothing worse than the start of a period. As the day progressed, however, I started to feel really heavy sadness and exhaustion. I fell asleep early and slept fitfully, the kind of sleep you have when you're sick and you have lucid dreams built around your bodily sensations--in this case, I was aware throughout the night of cramping which got steadily stronger until about 4am, when I woke up feeling contraction-like cramping. I had the urge to get up and move around and remain upright, which I did, and maybe an hour and a half later I passed the baby and sac and, later, the placenta. 

So, all together, it took about 4 days between cohoshes and spotting, 3 days between acupuncture and spotting, 2 days between Dong Quai and spotting. Though likely the mc completed as a result of all those approaches cumulatively. It took longer than I thought it would, but soon enough after trying those things that I do think they worked, at least in this case. 

I hope it's okay to share my experience unasked for. It's been helpful for me to read other women's experiences, on this and other forums. Hopefully this can help others who are going through this.


----------



## 95191

Sorry for your loss. It takes time! 

I LOVE Susan! I find her so insightful. So much is a lost art few talk about and it's rare to see any mention on here! One day I want to take one of her classes. 

I used just black and also took mega doses a vitamin C. The cramps suck, let me tell you but it does work, it just takes time. I'm glad things passed well for you. Now you need to renourish your body and mind.

As you reflect and look back this was a natural choice over a D & C and my thought are with you.

Hope you have a good acupuncturist that can help your body recover.

Take it easy. Long soaking baths, rest and relaxation. 

Bless be.


----------



## sea and sun

Thank you, Serenbat! Really appreciate your words.


----------



## RichardSWaite

Acupuncture treatment is really beneficial for the women's health to help their body to recover from a miscarriage. My sister is 8 weeks pregnant is taking acupuncture treatment which will help both mother and baby in a healthy delivery. Acupuncture helps to balance the toxins inside the mother's womb. Many top article and blogs also describes about this beneficial treatment in detail.


----------

